
Ask HN: Will we ever return to variable residences? - devbas
ASK HN: Will we ever return to variable residences?<p>Lately I keep thinking about a world with containerization of houses. This could enable transportation of entire houses and stimulate people to live at multiple locations with the same house.<p>When people want from their relax weekend spot to their work in a city, they tell their home. The home takes care of the rest and registers itself for transport at for example a train. The house will be loaded automatically on the train and so the travel begins. 
Benefits of variable residences are more frictionless travelling and it could also brake the large countryside to city movement of the last few decades.<p>What would be the challenges for culture, standarization or society if we ever embrace such a way of living?
======
LeoSolaris
So... effectively, a tiny house that you don't have to drive yourself?

Look into mobile tiny houses. I already live in one and travel around at will.
It is very freeing, being able to work anywhere and travel on a whim.

There are container houses on the market. They usually run $40k-$95k for a
finished home.

A lot of the cost is clearing and disposal of the extremely hazardous
materials used to coat the original containers. There is about 1,000 lbs of
toxic materials that needs to be stripped off a standard container before it
is safe to live in.

~~~
byoung2
_extremely hazardous materials used to coat the original containers_

What materials are those, and why is it safe for transporting goods and
possibly items for consumption?

------
LeoSolaris
[http://www.archdaily.com/160892/the-pros-and-cons-of-
cargo-c...](http://www.archdaily.com/160892/the-pros-and-cons-of-cargo-
container-architecture)

Most of the hazardous materials are safe enough for packaged goods because
they offgas slowly. The goods may pick up trace amounts, but not in the
quantity needed to become toxic. The hazzard is in living with them over
years.

It is all in the dosage.

